

Post-launch analysis of an e-commerce build in modern perl - mst
http://perlisalive.com/articles/14

======
mst
I like the fact that the authors regard pulling together chunks of CPAN with
custom code to be a middle ground between "buy or build".

While installing N distributions from CPAN for large values of N can be
annoying, I think the way CPAN hangs together tends to lead to more granular
releases of software which enables this sort of thing to a greater extent than
I've seen on other projects - I'll happily reach for a CPAN module rather than
writing a dozen lines of code.

